# LED Lighting Options



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Having been out of the hobby for a while. I'm trying to play catch up. LED lights have come a long ways in affordability. I was always running 4 T5HO 48" Geismann bulbs on my 75gal planted tank and they have been pretty good.

But getting back into the hobby I'm looking at making a nano desktop tank or two and using an LED fixture. But evidently wattage per gallon does not cross between T5HO and LED...

Anybody have opinions on these for good plant growth for no more than 5 gallons?

http://amzn.to/2yjnbxQ
http://amzn.to/2kKqZmH
http://amzn.to/2hDt4fH
http://amzn.to/2kJvgXT
http://amzn.to/2gAt8wZ

*I was hoping the pictures rather than the links would display. Evidently I need refreshers on how forums work too...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those lights are all "good for plant growth". The real question is what kind of planted tank you want: a low light one, with limited plant choices, but little maintenance needed, or a medium light tank, with more plant choices, but without the bright colors the plants might display, or a high light tank, with many plant choices, excellent coloration of the plants, but with lots of maintenance needed and a high risk of ending up with an algae farm. Once you decide on the type of tank you want, we can better guess what light would be most appropriate.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm looking at doing a mineralized substrate in a nano tank with medium light, and no ferts or CO2 added.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For my similar Walstad tanks, I have been very happy with the Finnex fixtures. But I don't have the specific model you are looking at.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The Finnex StingRay model is designed for just that type of tank. https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Sting...48036&sr=8-1&keywords=finnex+16+inch+stingray


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome, that's what I was wanting to know  Thanks hoppycalif
Michael, what units are you using now? Your setups always looked immaculate


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. One Planted Plus over the 75, two Stingrays over the 40 breeder, and one Stingray over the 20 long. As budget allows, I'm going to replace all the other lights, either with Stingrays over shallow tanks, or Planted Plus over the deep tanks.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool, looks like I'm on the right track then


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

RandallW201 something you may want to look at before buying finnex.
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...606&sr=8-15&keywords=led+aquarium+plant+light

I have heard stunning reviews on Beamswork. offers pretty much the same low to medium light PAR. 
https://www.amazon.com/Yescom-Multi...645&sr=8-27&keywords=led+aquarium+plant+light
https://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Dim...645&sr=8-30&keywords=led+aquarium+plant+light

Especially this one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074Z77W14?psc=1


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

You could also make a DIY fixture. RapidLED has great diodes and good resources for learning how to hook them up. Their customer service has always been pretty good and they should be happy to help you figure out your order.

The soldering is really easy and straightforward. A DIY fixture was the first time I'd ever used a soldering iron, and I basically used it as an opportunity to teach myself. Fixture still works perfectly 4 years later.

The lights themselves are plenty strong for a high light and CO2 setup.

They're also an affordable route if you want a dimmer for lower light.

For me they're the only option now, because it's so much cheaper than buying a fixture (at least where I am, last time I was in the market for lights), and the dimming means I don't have to worry as much if my light's a little too strong.


----------



## Boug (Dec 6, 2017)

Beamswork is fine and inexpensive. I've got the rgb and white led's. the green lights are useless other than for aesthetics, but the light grows fine for a shallow tank. I need help getting PAR to my 22" deep tank. anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What size tank is the 22 inch high tank? What are its dimensions?


----------



## daboca (Apr 8, 2018)

Taxe said:


> It would be practical to have the led lights for tank. it has many advantage when we compare it to the conventional hid lamps. generally speaking, the underwater aquarium lights have lower maintenance and electricity cost, as well as longer life span.


Thank you for your info. I am also looking for color-changing lamps for underwater use. I need the light that has compact size. It seems LED is the only light source that is able to produce colored lights.


----------

